# This is one of funniest ads I have ever seen



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Without further comment:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea ain't that something. I thought you had to be 16 to drive a car. Learn something every day.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well I guess you haven't seen the trunk monkey stuff.
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=trunk+monkey&ia=videos&iai=S5T03gNrWOk
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=trunk+monkey&ia=videos&iai=geynA-JYDHE


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> well I guess you haven't seen the trunk monkey stuff.


Trunk Monkey delivers baby, Great!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

As a former gas station employee, I feel safe making the following assessment:

Them dogs gonna die!! I SEEN WHAT'S LEFT BEHIND IN THE BATHROOM OF A GAS STATION!!! THEY GONNA DIE!!! 

Ark is sad now. Prayers for the cute retriever family. 

Thanks. And always remember: never drink from a gas station toilet.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try to remember that.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry mate.... This must make top ten... Its number 1 everytime there is a publicised boating accident


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

When you are on the road, a cool refreshing drink, can be just what's needed. In this case, maybe a visit to a park to chase squirrels, would round out their day.


----------

